# More Clumpy Poo



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a thread about pine cone poop in one of my doelings. I decided to do nothing and it resolved itself. Fecals were/are negative. Now my other doeling has soft poo. No berries formed, but no diarrhea at all. One big soft berry. They are about 3 1/2 months old.

They have been mounting each other a lot lately. Could they be in heat? Could this cause looser poop?

No temp and eating and drinking fine. I have started adding a little vinegar to their water.

Any ideas?


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I have noticed with my goats/kids that anytime they start to nibble on something new or more of something (like alfalfa or graze) they get what you call pine cone poop or loose poop. It adjusts in a few days and we are back to normal berries. I also check fecals, for coughs, runny noses, fever, external parasites, and I maintain cocci prevention loyally. I have noticed that some kids/goats are more sensitive than others to vaccines and irregular routines. Linda


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I am with Linda, with no other symptoms clumpy poop is normal. But just like you I used to worry about it


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Fecals only show eggs that the adult blood sucking worm is laying. Fecals only show eggs from condition eating adult worms. What weights do you have on these kids at 3 months. After raising kids on prevention nearly all people come back on and tell us of how much bigger, robust, healthy prevention kids are than those they didn't use prevention with. Because so much of what pevention does for you is preventing something that until seen on fecal or as anemia has pretty much ruined the kid. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Last week they were 44 lbs and 48 lbs. That would have been I think 14 weeks old. Both born at about 7 lbs. They were born April 17.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

FYI. No more clumpy poo as of this past Saturday. Must have been something she ate. I did give her one dose of Pepto. Seemed to help and has not come back. Weights are, as of today, 48 lbs and 53 lbs.

Thanks for everyone's advise - LOL - especially the "do not worry".


----------

